# Looking for Works of John Howie



## bened (Jul 7, 2006)

Wasn't sure where to post this but anybody know where I could find John Howie's (also spelled Howe) works?

Read a great quote of him by Ian Murray in _Pentecost Today_, p. 60 and thought it'd be great to get a hold of his works if they're findable and at least semi-affordable.

I've been able to find Scots Worthies via Google and Amazon searches with both name spellings but nothing else.

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated.

[Edited on 7-7-2006 by bened]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2006)

John Howie, author of _The Scots Worthies_, lived from 1735 to 1793. That work is available here. Also see this site for more info on other works. 

John Howe, a notable Puritan, lived from 1630 to 1705. Some of his works are available at the aforementioned link. See here for more biographical info. 

_The Scots Worthies_ is sold in hardback by many Christian and used booksellers, such as Crown & Covenant Publications, Abebooks, etc.

[Edited on 7-7-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 7, 2006)

The Redeemer's tears wept over lost souls by John Howe


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 9, 2006)

_The Works of John Howe_ were republished in 1990 by Soli Deo Gloria.

[Edited on 7-9-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2006)

John Howe also completed a portion of Matthew Poole's _Annotations on the English Bible_ after Poole's death (1, 2 and 3 John).


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 10, 2006)

I find Howe incredibly hard to read. I tried to edit his work "Delighting in God" and gave up. 

Don Kistler


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2006)

Some individual works by John Howe have been republished by Kessinger Publishing.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2006)

John Howie was born on November 14, 1735.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

John Howie died on January 5, 1793.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 5, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The Works of John Howe_ were republished in 1990 by Soli Deo Gloria.
> 
> [Edited on 7-9-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]



Oh, for a set of those! When I was a post-doc at Cornell (and therefore essentially had the full theology section of the library to myself, since just about nobody but me ever checked anything out from it) I had his works at home borrowed perpetually from the library. What wonderful stuff - Delighting in God, in particular! It's dense reading, moreso than Owen... but fabulous. I wish there were a way this could get out again (or at least that I was able to get a set of the previously released volumes)

Todd


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

_The Works of John Howe, Vol. I_ (1862)

_Select Practical Works of the Rev. John Howe and Dr. William Bates_ (1830)

_The Posthumous Works of the Late Rev. John Howe, M.A., Vol. I_ (1832)

_The Posthumous Works of the Late Rev. John Howe, M.A., Vol. III_ (1832)


----------



## bened (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome find.

Thanks, Andrew.


----------

